# UK site for downloading TV programmes (legally)



## SifJar (Jul 4, 2012)

I am looking for a site, accessible in the UK, where I can purchase and download (or legally download without purchase, but that's highly unlikely I guess) TV programmes. I know I can get them from iTunes, but I don't like iTunes. It's really slow on my computer, despite it's reasonable specs (well, average specs. but plenty good enough for everything else I do) and it's quite pricey IMO. I know in the US, videos can be bought/rented from Amazon Prime, but sadly we don't have that in the UK. What I would ideally like is a reasonably cheap site, preferably with no DRM and with the option to download in a format and resolution which will work in WiiMC, but neither of these are absolutely essential.


----------



## Clarky (Jul 4, 2012)

Looking at the question I cannot think of any online service in this country and does sell tv content digitally. Although it won't answer your question have you tried the BBC Iplayer available on the Wii? while you cannot buy at least you could stream, for other services here like the ITV Player or 4OD I cannot really you on much


----------



## SifJar (Jul 4, 2012)

clarky said:


> Looking at the question I cannot think of any online service in this country and does sell tv content digitally. Although it won't answer your question have you tried the BBC Iplayer available on the Wii? while you cannot buy at least you could stream, for other services here like the ITV Player or 4OD I cannot really you on much


Yeah, I know about all the catch up services available, and they're great, but they're not really what I'm looking for. Basically, I don't have Sky, and I'm really looking for some service where I can buy the Sky exclusive American shows, which are available on iTunes but seemingly no where else. (I could buy DVDs, and I'm fine with that, but I was just looking for some alternative)


----------



## yusuo (Jul 4, 2012)

I know a great UK private torrent tracker but don't know if i'm allowed to mention it. As for the american exclusives you can get them off most trackers


----------



## SifJar (Jul 4, 2012)

yusuo said:


> I know a great UK private torrent tracker but don't know if i'm allowed to mention it. As for the american exclusives you can get them off most trackers


I guess you missed the bit where I said *legally. *And no, of course you're not allowed to mention any sort of torrent tracker by name.


----------



## Clarky (Jul 5, 2012)

SifJar said:


> clarky said:
> 
> 
> > Looking at the question I cannot think of any online service in this country and does sell tv content digitally. Although it won't answer your question have you tried the BBC Iplayer available on the Wii? while you cannot buy at least you could stream, for other services here like the ITV Player or 4OD I cannot really you on much
> ...




sounds fair enough mate, can be a bummer I know, what about entertaining the idea of netflix or lovefilm though? you won't be able to keep the content no but will give you a chance to watch it and decide later to buy it I suppose


----------



## Rydian (Jul 5, 2012)

The issue is the companies who hold the rights to those shows would be involved and set a baseline price, so I doubt you'll find much cheaper than iTunes (and DRM-free at all).


----------



## SifJar (Jul 5, 2012)

clarky said:


> sounds fair enough mate, can be a bummer I know, what about entertaining the idea of netflix or lovefilm though? you won't be able to keep the content no but will give you a chance to watch it and decide later to buy it I suppose


I do actually have Netflix, but the library isn't extremely extensive right now. Although it seems to be improving, I have heard of new shows coming to it soon which I've seen some episodes of and I know are great.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 5, 2012)

SifJar said:


> I do actually have Netflix, but the library isn't extremely extensive right now. Although it seems to be improving, I have heard of new shows coming to it soon which I've seen some episodes of and I know are great.


Currently it pales to what's on LoveFilm, however to stream stuff from their it'll cost more but they have a lot of British TV DVDs on their service plus its so easy to get a month free and have a few dvds a week.


----------



## SifJar (Jul 6, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> SifJar said:
> 
> 
> > I do actually have Netflix, but the library isn't extremely extensive right now. Although it seems to be improving, I have heard of new shows coming to it soon which I've seen some episodes of and I know are great.
> ...


But LoveFilm can't stream to the Wii as far as I know, which I do like with Netflix  TBH, there's plenty on Netflix I want to watch and haven't, I'm just greedy  I'll maybe switch to LoveFilm in a few months and give it a try instead. Although from my precursory glance, the site seems really poorly designed in comparison to Netflix (e.g. TV series are listed as individual episodes, rather than as series)


----------

